# stocking up on beef jerky



## miho (Jun 10, 2012)

Is that a good idea? Its meat, that's how i look at it.whats your thoughts on that.


----------



## rickkyw1720pf (Nov 17, 2012)

Yes if you can get it cheaply enough or make you own. Also I would check the store bought stuff and see how long it actually will store.


----------



## AvengersAssembled (Dec 13, 2012)

I can never keep any around long enough to store it for more than a month or so, it's too tasty!


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

I make my own beef jerky, but havent been able to deterimine a storage life becouse it goes so fast. I have some that made it 30 days, and was great up to the last bite. Check my posts on box fan jerky for the simple home made recipe.


----------



## Ripon (Dec 22, 2012)

Probably an ideal kibble for your bug out bag. I like to keep a couple of pounds in the bug out vehicle.
Make your own though cause its expensive.


----------



## shotlady (Aug 30, 2012)

my girlfriend wendy makes really great jerky!!! now im drooling. do you have to be careful the salt content due to getting too thirsty?


----------



## Leon (Jan 30, 2012)




----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

There's a smokehouse between here and Dallas that makes the best buffalo jerky. Can't drive up there to yankee land without buying a couple of pounds cause 1 just won't last till we get back home.

punch


----------



## kyletx1911a1 (Jul 16, 2012)

Mine lasts fairly long i also have a vac sealer. I am trying to see jus how long.
Make it seal it and freeze it. So far 6mos plus.


----------



## bayoubowhunter (Mar 1, 2013)

we make our jerky out of deer then Vacuum seal with foodsaver it go longer that way. :idea:


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

punch said:


> There's a smokehouse between here and Dallas that makes the best buffalo jerky. Can't drive up there to yankee land without buying a couple of pounds cause 1 just won't last till we get back home.
> 
> punch


WOODY'S SMOKEHOUSE IN CENTERVILLE!
Love that place! Buck-ees is cleaner but no where near as good!


----------



## GTGallop (Nov 11, 2012)

I like to wet-brine mine in the fridge for about 10 to 14 days. Technically after curing the meat like this it is safe to eat - but I don't. Then I smoke it over hickory or pecan (no water pan) for a few hours. When it is good and dry you can seal it in a vac-pouch with an oxygen grabber. It should keep like that for years - especially if you stick it in the fridge or freezer.

The brine kills all germies and breaks down the fiber (adding flavor).
Then the smoke kills all the germies (adding flavor).
And the heat eliminates the moisture, kills all the germies and breaks down the fiber (adding flavor).

By the time you are done there is nothing growing on the meat and the salt preserves it that way plus it is now bone dry and smoked. Vac-Paking it only keeps it fresh and from oxidizing.

Be careful! Never let your heat get above about 180. At 200 degress the meat actually starts to cook instead of dehydrate and cure.

Another good thing to do this with is sausages because yo can hang them in the smoker.


----------



## punch (Nov 6, 2012)

GTGallop said:


> WOODY'S SMOKEHOUSE IN CENTERVILLE!
> Love that place! Buck-ees is cleaner but no where near as good!


I believe that is the place. Thanks GT. Thanks also for the jerky tips. I'm gonna give it a try myself. Have a great weekend.

punch


----------

